# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  U RH oko 60.000 djece razvedenih roditelja ne prima alimentaciju

## stray_cat

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/u-rh-oko-60-000-djece-razvedenih-roditelja-ne-prima-alimentaciju-clanak-379145

Roditelji iz cijele Hrvatske kojima je potrebna besplatna pravna pomoć radi alimentacije mogu se obratiti HOK-u na adresu Koturaška 53/II, Zagreb, telefon 01 6165 200 ili e-mail hok-cba@hok-cba.hr.

----------

